# HILFE - Vorladung wegen COMPUTERBETRUG



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Was ich da schon alles gelesen habe läßt mir die Haare zu berge stehen!
Mein Problem:
vor 3 Tagen bekam ich Post von der Kripo (richtige Briefpost - keine E-Mail). Ich werde des Computerbetruges beschuldigt.   
Also ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt!
Was muß man denn eigentlich unter COMPUTERBETRUG verstehen und wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?
Fragen über Fragen!
Für Rat und Tipps

sagt DANKE


Anita


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

stgb § 263a

siehe http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

Danke erst mal für den Link zum entspr. §

All dieser, dort genannten, Vergehen/Taten bin ich mir nicht bewußt. Aber, wie heißt es so schön: Umwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.

Ich bin richtig gespannt wessen man mich denn eigentlich beschuldigt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Kann es sein, dass Du über einen W-LAN-Router mit DSL-Flatrate ins Internet gehst?

Dann guck Dir mal das Log von Deinem Router an. Vielleicht hast Du einen "Gast" gehabt, der sich ebenfalls an Deinem Router angemeldet hat (Keine Verschlüsselung oder gehackt).

Wenn der "Gast" dann strafbare Handlungen begeht, würde man anhand der IP-Adresse Dich identifizieren. 

Wenn dass der Fall ist, solltest Du den Router vom Netz nehmen und gespeicherte Daten fachmännisch sichern lassen. Wenn tatsächlich jemand
in dein Netz eingedrungen ist, lässt sich das u.U. nachvollziehen und Du bist aus dem Schneider.

Das sind genau so Sachen, warum ich NIE mein Netz als Hotspot offen lassen würde und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich jeden Monat das Router-Log durchsehe.

Ich meine auch, es gab hier im Forum schon mal etwas ähnliches?

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2005)

Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> ....solltest Du den Router vom Netz nehmen ...


Bei vielen Routern werden die Daten dann aber gelöscht - zumindest nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## billy999 (12 Dezember 2005)

*Vorladung wegen ....*

Hallo Anita!

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich habe vor ca. 8 Monaten das gleiche Problem gehabt! Mir wurde Hausfriedensbruch, Computerbetrug, Urkundenfälschung etc. vorgeworfen!
Es hat sich nun nach diesen 8 Monaten herausgestellt, dass jemand einfach meine Email Adresse als Absenderkennung genutzt hat um jemand anderem zu schaden.
Hör Dir bei der Polizei alles gut an und stell so viele Fragen wie Du willst!!!!! Und mach dann sonst - ausser Deinen Personaldaten - keine Aussage. Das sind Deine guten Rechte. Wenn Du keine Aussage bei der Polizei machst, brauchst Du bei der Polizei auch keinen Anwalt dazu!
Je nachdem was Dir vorgeworfen wird, nimm Dir einen Anwalt. Mich hat das allerdings 550,- Euro gekostet. Aber Du bekommt leider keine Akteneinsicht ohne Anwalt. Und die Akteneinsicht ist halt das wichtigste, weil Du auf der Polizei nicht alles erfährst!

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und verlier die Hoffnung nicht, es kann nämlcih sehr lange dauern!!!

Wenn Du Fragen hast, schreib einfach wieder!

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------

